# manifold



## shamrocked (Jun 24, 2017)

Stock 400 1968. Is the the d port the correct manifold?
Thanks


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

__





Pontiac Exhaust Manifolds - Wallace Racing






www.wallaceracing.com


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

shamrocked said:


> Stock 400 1968. Is the the d port the correct manifold?
> Thanks


A small number of '68's were round port - the RAII's. MOST of the 68's were D-port.


----------



## shamrocked (Jun 24, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks!


Old Man Taylor said:


> A small number of '68's were round port - the RAII's. MOST of the 68's were D-port.


That's what I was thinking but it has been 12 years since I put headers on and could not remember. Just finished up new suspension and headers are dragging on our "great" roads. Just going to put the exhaust back to to stock. Glad I ordered the correct manifolds.


----------



## shamrocked (Jun 24, 2017)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also heard that the manifolds did not require gaskets, but I don't think that is correct?


----------



## Old Man Taylor (May 9, 2011)

The RA manifolds used a steel shim gasket.


----------

